# Problem beim Internetzugriff

## rhelms

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe Gentoo 2007.0  und möchte mit meinem Notebook über einen DSL-Router aufs Internet zugreifen.

Das Notebook verfügt über eine eingebaute Intel 82801 Netzwerkkarte, bei der mir der Treiber e100 von net-setup vorgeschlagen wird. Der Router hat hat die IP 192.168.1.1  und dient auch als DHCP-Server. Von dort erhalten die angeschlossenen Rechner eine IP-Adresse im Bereich 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255.

Die Netzwerkkarte habe ich auf DHCP konfiguriert mit Standardgateway 192.168.1.1.  Wenn ich allerdings das Notebook booten lasse, gerät die  eth0  auf einen Timeout  und arbeitet mit einer 169.164.x.x -Adresse. Natürlich klappt dann auch nicht die DNS-Auflösung.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## nephron

Hallo rhelms!

Das ist zwar das falsche Subforum aber ich antworte dir jetzt trotzdem mal  :Wink:  (Es gibt nämlich ein extra German-Subforum)

Um sehen zu können ob die Netzwerkkarte überhaupt richtig funktioniert solltest du mal folgendes probieren:

Vergewissere dich das der Treiber da ist:

```

YourBox ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

```

Wenn nicht wie das hier der Fall ist lade ihn nach und konfiguriere deine Karte:

```

YourBox ~ # modprobe e100

YourBox ~ # ifconfig eth0 up

YourBox ~ # ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2

YourBox ~ # echo "nameserver 83.169.186.33" > /etc/resolv.conf

YourBox ~ # route add 192.168.1.1 default gw

YourBox ~ # ping 192.168.1.1

```

Wenn du den Router erreichen kannst probiere einfach mal google.de zu pingen. Das wäre der händische Weg die Karte zum laufen zu bringen

----------

## rhelms

lsmod liestet zum einen die Karte   mit e100, bei used steht 0

und mii   zusammen mit e100, das auf used steht.

Der Befehl route add ... klappt erstaunlicherweise nicht. Stattdessen wird mir die Syntax zu route gelistet.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## nephron

sorry habs verdreht:

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## rhelms

ping auf localhost (127.0.0.1) aber ping auf 192.168.1.1 klappt nicht

ping 192.168.1.1

From 192.168.1.2 ... Destination Host Unreachable

----------

## nephron

das ist verdammt schlecht.. 

zeig bitte nochmal ifconfig -a

----------

## rhelms

Linkd encap Ethernet  HWaddr <NAC-Adresse>

eth0

inet addr 192.168.1.2. Bcast 192.168.1.255 Mask 255.255.255.0

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU .. Metric 1

RX -- alles 0en

TX -- alles 0en

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX 0 TX 0

lo

inet addr 127.0.0.1

übliche Angaben

----------

## nephron

Also wenn du mich fragst, ist die netzwerkkarte defekt oder der treiber geht nicht richtig.. Ist das ein Laptop oder ein Desktop-PC?

mach mal bitte einen lspci.. wenn es noch nicht da ist (unknown command) dann installiere bitte vorher noch pciutils

----------

## rhelms

das ist ein Notebook.

Vermutlich muss ich nochmals zur Installations-CD greifen und darüber die pciutils nachinstallieren.

Was mich halt wundert ist, dass es bei der Installation gar keine Probleme mit dem Internetzugriff gegeben hatte

Das ging dort ruck-zuck.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## rhelms

also das net-setup der Installations-CD erkennt diese als Intel Netzwerkkarte.

Die Verbindung funktioniert, wenn man DHCP mit auto-detect der Netzwerkverbindung setzt.

Selbst die DNS-Auflösung funktioniert.

Kann also nur an einem Treiberproblem liegen (wenn dann), die die Karte hardwaremäßig ja funktioniert.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## nephron

wenn du pciutils drauf hast und ein lspci machst schreib mal den output.. 

ganz interressant ist auch zu sehen was der treiber beim laden sagt.. das machst du dann mit 

dmesg|grep eth0

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Networking & Security to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## rhelms

muss Gentoo offensichtlich nochmal neu aufsetzen.

Aus mir unbekannten Gründen gibt es Probleme mit dem Superblock und das Filesystem kann nicht gefixt werden.

Aber dann will ich gleich mal die pcitools mitinstallieren.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## rhelms

ich habe Gentoo inzwischen mit der Version 2007.0 neu aufgesetzt. Beim aktuellen Installations-Mini-Iso klappt der Zugriff

aufs Internet von vorherein nicht.

lspci liefert mir ein Output:

HostBridge Intel...

VGA Intel 82830

USB Intel

PCI Intel

ISA Intal

CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments

audio controller: ESS Technologies

Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAM Pro/100 VE

----------

## rhelms

dmesg|grep eth0

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe0206000, IRQ 11, MAC addr 00:00:f0...

e100: eth0: e100 watchdog: link up, 100Mbs, half-duplex

ifconfig -a

eth0    Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00:F0:64...

          inet addr: 192.168.1.8 Bcast: 192.168.1.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING

          RX 0

          TX 0

          collision 0: txqueuelen: 1000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          ......

Problem - beim Ping auf den Router oder raus ins Internet heisst es, dass Host unreachable ist.

Mit dem DNS hat es erst einmal nichts zu tun, da es auch mit den IP-Adressen nicht klappt.

In der /etc/resolv.conf befinden sich diverse Nameserver von T-Online.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## 69719

Änder mal deinen duplex modus auf full duplex, vielleicht liegt es daran.

----------

## rhelms

die ethtools sind bei mir derzeit nicht installiert.

Aber das mit dem falschen Duplex klingt naheliegend, da zumindest Pakete am Router ankommen und

mir das auch an der entsprechenden LED angezeigt wird, dass auf dem Netzwerkport Aktivität stattfindet.

Auf dem Router selbst ist auch ein DHCP-Server vorhanden. Nutze ich allerdings jetzt nicht.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## rhelms

ich habe mir mal folgendes Script erstellt, unter /etc/init.d/100Mbs gespeichert, hat allerdings Fehler

#!/bin/sh

ETHTOOL="/usr/sbin/ethtool"

DEV="eth0"

SPEED="100 duplex full"

case "$1" in

start)

echo -n "Setting eth0 speed 100 full duplex...";

$ETHTOOL -s $DEV speed $SPEED;

echo -n done.";;

stop)

;;

esac

exit 0

offensichtlich gibt es hier bei Start ein Problem mit EOF, jedenfalls wird mir unexpected EOF in Zeile 9 sowie ein Syntaxfehler in Zeile 14 gemeldet.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## firefly

 *rhelms wrote:*   

> ich habe mir mal folgendes Script erstellt, unter /etc/init.d/100Mbs gespeichert, hat allerdings Fehler
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ETHTOOL="/usr/sbin/ethtool"
> ...

 

da fehlt ein " nachdem "echo -n" in der zeile  :Wink: 

----------

## rhelms

habe gerade festgestellt dieses Script ist unvollständig.

nachdem praktisch gesagt worden ist  ethtool -s eth0 speed 100  fehlt noch der Duplexmodus.

Für Fullduplex müsst die Zeile eigentlich lauten

ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full

Ich habe das Script mal mit dem angepasst und will es gleich mal testen, ob das

der springende Punkt mit meiner Netzwerkverbindung ist.

Gruss

Ruprecht HelmsLast edited by rhelms on Thu Jul 31, 2008 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rhelms

komischer Weise wirkt sich das Script nicht auf die Netzwerkkarte aus.

dmesg|grep e100   liefert:

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe020... irq 11, MAC addr 00:00:f0...

e100:eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex

e100:eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100:eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, half-duplex

Das heisst für mich, die Karte müsste auf eine andere Weise in den Full-Duplexmode geschaltet werden.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## think4urs11

funktioniert ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off

----------

## rhelms

mit dem autonegoff habe ich inzwischen ergäzt und ich erhalte bei  dmesg|grep eth0 nun folgende Ausgabe:

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr....

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link down

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

allerdings ping auf 192.168.1.1  meldet immer noch  Host unreachable

und

beispielsweise ein ping auf 194.145.150.1  Network is unreachable

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## Finswimmer

Vergleiche mal die ifconfig Daten von der LiveCD (bei der es geht) mit deiner aktuellen Installation.

Schau auch auf geladene Module, Ausgabe von route, etc.

Tobi

----------

## rhelms

bei der ifconfig und bei route konnte ich keine Unterschiede feststellen.

Allerdings hat mir lsmod mir Unterschiede aufgezeigt.

Bei der LiveCD meldet lsmod

e100 0

mii   1 e100

Beim System meldet lsmod

e100 0

mii   2 eepro100,e100

Das Modul e100 wird in der modules.conf  automatisch hinzugeladen.

Frage jetzt wie bekomme ich die   eepro100  aus der Modulliste.

Ich habe den Gentookernel mit genkernel all kompilieren lassen. Evtl.

war es in diesem Fall verkehrt gewesen.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## 69719

Deaktiviere mal eepro100 im Kernel. Um das Modul zu entladen einfach modprobe -r eepro100

----------

## rhelms

ich habe inzwischen den Genkernel neugebaut.

dmesg eth0 meldet mir jetzt, dass eth0  auf half duplex läuft und dass ein Link aufgebaut ist.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Verbindungslampe am Hub in dem Moment ausgeht, wenn die Netzwerkkarte

auf Fullduplex-Mode geschaltet wird.

Auf einen Ping auf 192.168.1.1 - der IP-Adresse des Routers - meldet sich der Router nicht, sondern es heisst unverändert,

dass der Host nicht erreichbar ist.

Auf meinem Linux-PC, bei dem die Verbindung problemlos läuft arbeitet die Netzwerkkarte zudem auch auf Halfduplex.

Aus nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen meldet mir der Router, dass das Linux-Notebook nicht an ihm angeschlossen sei, 

obwohl der Router Pingpakete empfängt und diese auch an der Port-LED registriert werden.

Wie es die 2007-Mini-Install-CD schafft tatsächlich eine funktionierende Verbindung aufzubauen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

## Haldir

Bisle verwirrt grade, ist dein Netzwerk an einen Router angeschlossen mit integriertem Switch?

Weil wenn du an einen Hub angeschlossen bist, ist Halfduplex als Anzeige korrekt.

----------

## rhelms

ja in der Tat ein WLAN-Router mit mehreren Netzwerkports.

Es funktioniert, wenn ich die Mini-Install von Gentoo 2007.0 verwende, nachdem ich net-setup eth0 verwendet habe.

Leider funktioniert es momentan nur so.

Bei der Mini-Install von Gentoo 2008.0 hat es übrigens mit dem Netzwerk bereits unter Verwendung der CD nicht funktioniert,

aber wie gesagt mit 2007.0 klappt es mit der CD - leider nicht, wenn man das System normal bootet.

Gruss

Ruprecht Helms

----------

